# Little Jon Bowstring Jig and Winder for 2013



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of the jig with a winder in place. The jig is the two pieces on each end. It consists of a swing arm assembly and the tensioning unit. The tensioning unit has a built in scale to measure tension to 300 lbs. Optional ratchet levers are pictured on the tensioning unit. The jig is $550 shipped in the US and $610 overseas. The jig comes with a measuring plate for attachment to a tape measure, a mylar tape for the unistrut rail, and seperator spools for seperation colors during twisting. the unit strut rail is not included with either the jig or winder. The jig comes with a DVD on string making that is 3 hours long and covers all types of string making. It is divided into 24 sectionss to make finding a topic easier. The jig also come with a CD of string charts. There are around 500 JPG files.

The winder is shown in the center it is $750 shipped in the US and $850 shipped overseas. It includes a string holding bar and two #26 serving tool modification kits for the BCY #26 serving tool. I can serve a very tight and serving without any seperation. With a 650 rpm drill the serving winder will wind 3D serving at the rate of 12 inches per minute. 

Visit my website at www.littlejonarchery.com. We take payments by paypal ([email protected]) or with a credit card by phone (800-437-9145.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a close up of the the swing arm assembly and the tensioning unit with winder. The swing arm assembly is shown rotated 90 degrees for doing loop servings.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

NICE Phil, i just wish you woulda had these patented long time ago to protect your inginuity, theres so many people copying and selling them its not even funny. Prolly the most favorite string layup/twist/serve jig around.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I know there are a lot of people copy them, but if they are selling them then I will let my attorney know, as soon as I find out who is violating my patent.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

You must be losing a fortune with all the rigs being made today?


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

A lot of people speak highly of them.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

i had a dream I bought one of these I guess it has been more on my mind then I realized. I have been wanting to get into making my own but not sure if I can do it right seems complicated? Great looking unit


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Actually with my equipment, I think most people shoot there first string. The jig takes a lot of variables out of the string making process. I also sell the instructional DVD seperately for $20 shipped. I will refund $15 of the 20, if you later decide to buy a jig. The DVD is 3 hours long and is divided into about 23 chapters which allows you to find the section you need. It covers string making basics and all major string and cabling systems.


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

I can tell you guys his DVD is awesome very user friendly. It's idiot proof. Best 20 I have sent.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

deeravenger2 said:


> I can tell you guys his DVD is awesome very user friendly. It's idiot proof. Best 20 I have sent.


X2!!!!
Thanks Phil, for the DVD and the string chart. A great asset for my shop!


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Great DVD, I'll be ordering my string jig next week.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

lc12 said:


> X2!!!!
> Thanks Phil, for the DVD and the string chart. A great asset for my shop!


 Thanks, I would like to make another. But, I can't seem to have the time and equipment together at the same point. I usually don't have anytime when I have equipment or I don't have any equipment when I have time.:sad:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## bman9209 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would say to anyone looking for a string jig get the LITTLE JON JIG. I purchased this jig and it is a great string jig and Philip is a really nice guy to talk to as well. I just got off of the phone with him due to a question I had. He also gave some great advice to me. Thanks Philip for you time and for a great string jig.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Best jig you can buy!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## 10ring35 (Dec 4, 2010)

Does the DVD if purchased alone come with the cd with the string charts?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

10ring35 said:


> Does the DVD if purchased alone come with the cd with the string charts?


No, at one time, I thought I could combine. The DVD or Chart CD is $20 shipped. If you buy them both at the same time I will sell for $35 shipped. I added to the Chart CD as I can. I have several strings that need to be added now. I make the chart CD's as need so one days might be different than the next. Usually, most people don't get new strings on a new bow, so most of my string specs are a year or two old. I believe there are approximately 500 files on the CD.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

i am glad mine will be on the way soon.......


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Me too. I hope all will be out of shop by the end of the week. I am very fast with our string orders and get string material out as soon as possible. But, the equipment is always behind schedule from the supplier. He is just always overwhelmed with work and unfortunately, I can not be in his face all the time. Foundries are hard to come by in this country and his is one of the best.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## merlinus3000 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

Which model of unistrut should be used?

For recurve strings, is the 300 lbs tensioning unit needed?

Thanks!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

merlinus3000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which model of unistrut should be used?
> 
> ...


You would want a 1-5/8 square. I usually use a galvanized 10 foot length. If you want to only do shorter strings then it is your call. Mostly you will have to buy 10 foot sections. 

As far as the tensioning unit is concerned. You probably don't need it for recurve strings, but it doesn't really hurt to prestretch these either. You have to understand the Little Jon Bowstring Jig is primarily for compound string making and provisions were made to enable the making of recurve strings. I shoot recurve also and make my own strings as well as customer strings on the jig.


----------



## merlinus3000 (Nov 6, 2012)

Do you have the measurements in metrics?

So the Little Jon is too much for recurve strings?

Thanks!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am very interested in your jig and winder. If ordered, how long is delivery time? Thanks!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Deezlin said:


> :bump2:


I have jig parts in stock now. Enough for 15 jigs. I have two winder in stock. I usually build to fill order, I am trying to get ahead a little, but it is difficult. Jigs are generally being shipped a week after order.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Currently we are out of winders. I am guess it will be about 2 weeks. I have no back orders.


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

Are these jigs still available?

The website is down and I cannot find anywhere to purchase them?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

macnimation said:


> Are these jigs still available?
> 
> The website is down and I cannot find anywhere to purchase them?


Sorry, the website will be up and running in a few days. There is a way to order online, but I find it easier to just call. I can take credit cards that way and the rate is favoriable to me. The jig is $550 shipped and there are some optional ratchet levers which are now $30 for the set. My phone number is 800-437-9145.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump: We now have a new order of jig for sale. Winder are coming soon.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Deezlin, just ordered your Little John jig today. This is Jay V. from Colorado. Heard nothing but this little jig being the best of the best in the market. 

Look forward to learning string making, making lots of mistakes, and making my first set of string/cables.


----------



## hunter .b (Oct 18, 2010)

You will be very happy with it ,i have quite a few and absolutley love them,best one on the market!!!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just got mine today. What a nice looking piece of handiwork. Can't wait to put it together and weave me some threads!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up 
I think we are going to switch to these jigs here very soon, I REALLY like these...


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the video. just got today and watched needin some sting mat soon


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Phil,can you sale just the piece that goes in the middle of the winder??i need 2 of them...


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Phillip, got my jig and winder about a week ago, it looks awsome! Been working to get my shop setup and totaly reorganized, so have not even tried to make a set of strings yet! Maybe by the end of this weekend. Just want to say thanks, you have been awsome to work with. I am quite sure I will be talking to you soon with some questions...  Matt


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump for an awesome jig. Worth every penny!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

No the Chart CD is separate. If you buy both at the same time I will sell for $35 shipped.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2: :bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2: :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2: :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2: :bump2: :bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Jigs are in stock right now.


----------



## Silverstar723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just ordered mine the other day from ya I'm super excited to get my new jig and serving winder will the DVD and the cd with string specs come with it or do I have to order tho separate


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

No, the jigs come with everything except the unistrut and optional ratchet lever.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## lacrossedad (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you have any of the little john jigs in stock?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## lacrossedad (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you have the jigs in stock and ready for shipping? I would like to buy one.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

Hello 
I would like to know the price of the the DVD and Chart CD to will be shipping to Brazil and if Do you accept paypal?
Thank you
Henrique Junqueira Campos


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

This Thread is CLOSED!!!!


----------

